
A web-based tool to better understand the complexity of Kubernetes clusters - feross
https://github.com/vmware/octant
======
johnmarcus
would be cool if it didn't start up on a _different random port_ each time.
you either need to run this on a linux desktop or not at all. kind of funny to
have a K8s tool that can't run in a local docker container.

